# Germany - land of fairy tales



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Awesome pics... Germany is wunderbar!


----------



## AmherstMan (May 25, 2006)

Amazing.


----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2005)

wow!and wow again!
is any of them for sale?


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

I like it!


----------



## pnguyen (Aug 12, 2006)

WTH! Just kidding VicFontaine. Simply AMAZING pictures!!! Great views and colors. Simply SUPPER :eek2: 

What camera was used?


----------



## vkameleon (Jul 15, 2004)

wow


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

Wow, one of the best threads of true beauty from Germany... I am going to save this thread to show it to others! Thanks! kay:


----------



## LordMarshall (Jun 26, 2005)

those pics are amazing

thanks for posting them


----------



## CHISWICK (Aug 17, 2006)

Those are absolutely beautiful shots.


----------



## Anna Maria (Jul 25, 2006)

Comanche said:


> Thanks.
> Yes of course i know the Grimm brothers .
> I wouldn't call Germany "The home of fairy tales". Remember H. C. Andersen is from Denmark. And his birthday is celebrated as International Children's Book Day .


Thanks too! I didn't say, Germany is the only one home of fairy tales  
"The Snow Queen", or "The Little Mermaid " are certainly two of his best known stories worldwide.
Here's the link to H.C.Andersen http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:Hans_Christian_Andersen
Kids need fairy tales, not TV!


----------



## waynewung (Aug 19, 2006)

I remeber the white castle was builded by a king ,this lovely dreamer wanna their castle to be "the place nearest cartoon in the world".


----------



## Dott (Jan 13, 2006)

These places are magical!
great photos.... amazing !


----------



## frankkmar (Jul 28, 2006)

VicFontaine said:



> Most pics are taken from www.fotocommunity.de


 Oh, mein Gott...Ich habe noch nicht so vielen schönen Fotos so wie diesen in meines lebens gesehen!!! Toll!!! Phantastisch!!! Ausgezeichnet!! Gratuliere!!! Ich habe alles für mich genohmen. Deutschland ist wirklich am schönstens Land von aller Welt!


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

stunning photos


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

True beauty! 

Two of this shots were taken in my hometown. This romanic room with the great stone bowl and that gothic passage. All taken in Trier!


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

These pictures are from places in proximity to me. 




















Under that fountain there is a big cave. It's the Blautopf in Blaubeuren near Ulm (where u can see the Ulmer Münster, the highest church in the world)









Burg (Burg = castle) Wildenstein


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

This castle is in Sigmaringen, where I went to school.









Burg Hohenzollern





































...and Burg Lichtenstein


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

Lake Constance, on the border to switzerland, about 80 km away from me.









landscape in the southwest of Germany









Constance









Lake Constance with the alps in the background









on the Überlinger See, one part of the Lake Constance









Meersburg and the Alps


















in winter


----------



## ToRoNto g-town (Nov 26, 2005)

omg this pic is amazing.... those trees look SOOO fake


----------



## mateo2k6 (Apr 27, 2006)

My beautiful homeland


----------



## Xandru (Aug 21, 2006)

Nice pics, dude


----------



## frank hannover (Oct 5, 2005)

great pix and wonderful castles.

Does anybody know the city of Bad Hersfeld in Hessen state, there is in the center of my little former hometown and birthplace an more than 1000 years old church,now a ruin called "Stiftsruine" , the biggest romanian church or at least ruin north of the alps.Extremly unknown 
and underrated in the rest of the world this monument is absolutely strikink looking and ful of history, centuries ago burned down by Napoleon french troops and since then ruin.
Until 1993 US-Army troops were based in the city and the soldiers were always amazed by it.


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Incredible job its so kool!


----------



## Ivanhoe30 (Aug 28, 2006)

[/QUOTE]

I just love this photo very bright and colourful too.


----------



## Kaiser (Oct 16, 2005)

Neuschwanstein Castle is nominated for the new 7 wonders of the world!

Vote for neuschwanstein! here's the link http://www.new7wonders.com/


----------



## Raleigh-NC (May 17, 2004)

Fantastic photos, indeed!!! Thanks for posting them here.


----------



## jluis13 (Nov 24, 2006)

Burg Fischering near Munster




Benrath Schloss near Dusseldorf


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Some pics of the Schloss (= castle) Hohenschwangau, near Schloss Neuschwanstein




























=)


----------



## skysdalimit (Nov 23, 2004)

Awesome pics! I have 50% German ancestry, so I suppose this is the motherland.


----------



## KaRoLiNa_CoLoMbIa (Nov 18, 2006)

wooow..!!!
very nice pictures...kay:


----------



## Molinari (Jul 17, 2005)

jluis13 said:


> Benrath Schloss near Dusseldorf


The Benrather Schloss is not near Düsseldorf, it's in Düsseldorf.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

^^ and it's one of the most important examples of Baroque architecture in Germany.


----------



## Lucas. (Feb 18, 2007)

It is so beautyful. It looks like times stands still.


----------



## Lucas. (Feb 18, 2007)

soooo beautiful.


----------



## jimmyfa (Jun 13, 2007)

Wow, these castles are very nice. Thay are like fairytale castles.


----------



## lilylidou (Jun 15, 2007)

great work.
It's a marvelous imaginary realm.


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

Wow, great shots!!! We really have a beautiful country!!!


----------



## Gregorious (Apr 21, 2007)

Beautiful country & pics!!!! Can anyone post pics of Nature in germany?


----------



## jimmyfa (Jun 13, 2007)

They are very very beautiful and I love them so much.

*Neuschwanstein Castle*




























*Hohenschwangau Castle*










*Moritzburg Castle Near Dresden*


----------



## sebastian c (Mar 28, 2003)

My hometown Siegen (in northrhine-westphalia, 110.000 inhabitants) has got 2 castles; one at the bottom of the hill where the center of the town is located and one at the top. Surely not as impressive as Neuschwanstein, but anyway some pics:

















http://www.webwrite.de/html/fotos_siegen_schloss.html





























A region where very many beautiful castles are located is the Münsterland. There you even find a "100 castles" bike route.


----------



## VicFontaine (Jan 10, 2006)

*Some pics I took by myself in the region of my home town (mostly a ruin, but still great fun there)*

*Hanstein Castle, situated on a rocky hill top*










*from the tower*




























*in the catacombs*


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks for this awesome shots, VicFontaine!


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Gregorious said:


> Beautiful country & pics!!!! Can anyone post pics of Nature in germany?


No problem buddy


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

Nice pics... but do these pictures also tell something about the vivid Neo-Nazi scences in Germany? About the dozens of Indians that nearly lost their lives in East Germany while no German (onlookers) saved these people from being literally slaughtered? About the steadily growing job insecurity in all parts of Germany, something which is holding back consumers tp spend their money freely? About the racist attacks that foreigners encounter on a daily basis in the streets and everyday life? About the growing rate of unemployment and frustration among its citizens? About the rising living costs and stagnant or even falling wages? About the frequent strikes? About the daily struggle of the average middle-class German to make both ends meet? About the mothers that dump their babies out of the window because they are so damn frustrated? About the growing numbers of Germans that are looking for greener pastures elsewhere because they are so fed up with "immaculate" Germany for a variety of reasons that I don´t want to enlarge on in the context of this thread?

There is more to German than Siemens, Porsche, Autobahns, alluring scenery and well-kept cities... in reality, Germany is far from being a fairy tale country!


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

^^ your 'criticism' fits to most nations today, so if you don't want to say something about the pics just leave. I'm sure you can share your thoughts on politics and problems of modern societies in another forum.

@topic: I think I've been at Hanstein Castle a few years ago, but I'm not sure...
I like the first shot most -- looks very romantic


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Offodile:
Crap comment... But do your words tell anything that is relevant regarding those pictures?
Head off you trolly dumbass and go spoil any other thread with your smud!

Thread:
I'm going to post some pictures of German castles soon, I've visited a bunch of them while my trip through Germany this summer


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

> Crap comment... But do your words tell anything that is relevant regarding those pictures?
> 
> Head off you trolly dumbass and go spoil any other thread with your smud!


Betroffen Hunde bellen laut, schönes Bild von der BRD, dass ihr da zeichnet nur entspricht es *überhaupt nicht *der Realität, schön wenn man träumen kann und redet sich Deutschland zum _"Wirtschaftswunderland der Märchenwelt"_ schön...aber die Wahrheit schmerzt halt mal, gelle!

So never mind and keep us showing "Germany the fairy tale" country! I just wanted to tell the other people that there is another side of Germany that we never see or seldom hear of here.


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

^^ 
I wonder why you are so obsessed to propagate your personal views. Are you afraid of people building up their own opinion? 

Of course germany isn't the paradise on earth, we need no genius to tell us that - but even if germany was full of dumb arrogant dumb-assed racists (which isn't) -- the countryside still would be marvelous. 

So could you please stop bothering this thread. This isn't the place to discuss politcal agendas.


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

> I wonder why you are so obsessed to propagate your personal views. Are you afraid of people building up their own opinion?
> 
> Of course germany isn't the paradise on earth, we need no genius to tell us that - but even if germany was full of dumb arrogant dumb-assed racists (which isn't) -- the countryside still would be marvelous.


I didn´t deny that Germany´s countryside is wonderful, no doubt about that, and I even said it in the beginning. So read properly, all what I wanted to add is that there is another drab-coloured side of Germany that nobody every talks about here. People should know this while skimming through those "fairy-tale" pics, this other part of Germany is as real as the pics that we are shown here. So Germany which prides itself to be such a democratic and open country and is quick to "attack" verbally those countries which aren´t, seems to get nervous when it is confronted with self-criticim all of a sudden!?


----------



## Frankfurter_Bockwurst (Aug 8, 2007)

*from the tower* looks like a beach and a forrest mixed up 
" About the mothers that dump their babies out of the window because they are so damn frustrated?"
lol i like that -.-
i dont know how often it happens in america that children die by their mother 
but i guess alot more kids do than in germany....
The land of fairy tale


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

@M. Offodile: I think I understand your point of view and your motives very well. However, your choice of language (and the captionlock) and your overzealous agitations make your positions unnecessarily untrustworthy. 

You have to work on your debating skills if you want to convince anybody of your points

@kmuffi: yes, most of the fairy-tales are quiet blood-thirsty *g* 
remember how many stories deal with the 'big bad wolf' ... no wonder wolves have been extinct in central europe


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

> @M. Offodile: I think I understand your point of view and your motives very well. However, your choice of language (and the captionlock) and your overzealous agitations make your positions unnecessarily untrustworthy.
> 
> You have to work on your debating skills if you want to convince anybody of your points


 I just tried to draw people´s attention to those aspects of Germany that everybody should be aware of! A reality that you feel uneasy about! Is that forbidden to point out?


----------



## kyler (Nov 3, 2007)

Blimey, he's right! Where are all those beautiful german blondes who brighten up the pitch-black teutonic darkness??

Pal, I think you can trust me in this matter and I tell you that Germany is not exactly the worst place to be on the planet.


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

Matthias Offodile said:


> I just wanted to tell the other people that there is another side of Germany that we never see or seldom hear of here.


It's still off-topic regardless. That cannot be contested. Not to mention your comments about the "other side of Germany" were completely exaggerated and inaccurate! Of course Germany has problems (as all countries do), but not nearly at the hysterical level you depicted. The neo nazis that do indeed exist in VERY small numbers in relation to the 82 million population of Germany, are primarily located in the former East Germany. They do not just exist in Germany, but in many other countries as well. Sounds like you have some personal bitterness issues you need to address.


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

> It's still off-topic regardless. That cannot be contested. Not to mention your comments about the "other side of Germany" were completely exaggerated and inaccurate! Of course Germany has problems (as all countries do), but not nearly at the hysterical level you depicted. The neo nazis that do indeed exist in VERY small numbers in relation to the 82 million population of Germany, are primarily located in the former East Germany. They do not just exist in Germany, but in many other countries as well. Sounds like you have some personal bitterness issues you need to address


Oh yes, in very small numbers, "of course":lol:. 

Germany wake up before it is too late....and read the international press how it looks at those frequent incidences of people being attacked/unwanted and even depised by a growing number of (Neo-Nazis) and even "ordinary" Germans.

I am not contending that Germany is bad, I wouldn´t say this and I haven´t said it, all I am saying is that the "other side" of Germany does exist...and sweeping it under the carpet won´t help Germany.

So go on and wrap yourself up in the image "of Germany - the fairy tale" country. In my eyes, it is a deceitful image that Germany has desperately tried to sell to the outside world successfully after the unspeakable horrors of World War II.


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

Mathias Offodile is pissed-off with Germany since I criticized the buildings from Luanda in the Brazilian forum! :lol: Ok, the Nazis are a world-wide phenomenon, and the landmines in Angola, where 20% of the population are hurt in some way because of the mines???? Who lost arms, legs, feet, children that are starving and have to vegetate as cripples???? What a glorious side of your country!!!!! hno:


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

@kyler: no pics of my girl , but: 

@cello: haha, what a retard :lol:

*Here are some pics from area close to my home, a few days ago. It's the golden season now.* The birches, aspens(?) and the reeds all seem to glow in the autumn sun...


you can see me and some other guys as shadows here 


*a pont with waterbirds*

*snowberry*







Matthias Offodile said:


> ...and sweeping it under the carpet won´t help Germany.


Actually I think Germany is doing a great job of working on its past. We owe that to the "68er" protesters who broke open the rigid post-war society which indeed favored concealment over remembrance. 

I usually approve the efforts of youngsters in history and politics, but you shouldn't fight battles that are already over (and won). And you should refrain from exaggerating your "experiences".


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

*Cello1974,* what has Angola got to do with Germany?:nuts:

Second I am living in Germany. So I should know what I am talking about. I haven´t denied the positive aspects shown here.

Thrid, I am *not* Angolan.
But as for Angola: Lula visited four times "hopelessly ruined" Angola where "everybody" walks with one leg and chopped of arms as you tried to explain us here. Suprisingly, your president visited this "eternally dirt poor" nation four times already and was amazed at the speed of development and reconstruction taking place, business people from Brazil are increasingly looking for opportunities to invest in that country that regrettably fell victim of an evil game that had its roots in Cold War politics and led to the destruction of the nation in the past whereas "fairy tale" Germany would offer the best in the world to Brazilian investors? Hmmmh....

Fourth , what are you talking about? Where do you get these figures from? From favela radio?

Fifth, I am not pissed off Germany, no, boy! I am just trying to draw people´s attention to the fact that the pics that we are seeing is not all that sums up "fairy tale" Germany, there is another side that people are blissfully unaware of. 

Sixth, I am not forbidden to raise my opinion freely even if its disquietening to some viewers/readers who lack the critical spirit to look behind the facade...


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

> Actually I think Germany is doing a great job of working on its past. We owe that to the "68er" protesters who broke open the rigid post-war society which indeed favored concealment over remembrance.
> 
> I usually approve the efforts of youngsters in history and politics, but you shouldn't fight battles that are already over (and won). And you should refrain from exaggerating your "experiences".


All das weiss ich doch, obwohl das mit den "battles over and won" würde ich gerne noch mal relativieren, mich kotzt es nur an dass wir immer nur die Glanzseiten des Westens sehen (Beverly Hills, Hollywood, Busenmonster hier und da, angeblich sorglos und freudig erregte Konsumenten die Gucci und Co nur so "verschlingen") während die "dreckigen Neger" (ein trauriges und leider noch immer weit verbreites Bild in der Welt:bash::bash nur die Scheisse abkriegen sollen. All das erfährt man, wenn man was Positives von Afrika zeigen will, wird man ausgelacht und verhöhnt!!:bash:...Oh ja, die schöne Tierwelt, Aids-verseuchet Waisen, messianische Popstars à la Madona und Brad Pit, die Afrika retten wollen ....und zahllosen Seuchen: "Katastrophengebiet par excellence...auf Ewigkeit, bitte!" 
Seltsamerweise sehen dass die Asiaten aber anders. Was zeigen die deutschen Medien schon über den " ewigen Hungerkontinent"? Mir steht die Kotze zum Hals was das anbelangt. All das ist nicht nur Afrika. Überall gibt es Schönes und weniger Schönes. Einseitige Berichterstattung macht mich aber rasend!!! :bash::bash:Aber die Schwarz-Weiss Malerei macht mich krank und die jahrhundertelangen Stereotype ebenfalls. Vielleicht hast du dafür ein wenig Verständnis!?


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Go home Matthias. Its pretty obvious that you are a racist and hate white people. I actually followed some of the discussions in the African forum. And if you have problems with Germany and want to discuss it feel free to open a thread in the Skybar but leave this picture thread alone. hno:


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

There are lots of beautiful castles in alongside the valleys of Rhine and Mosel.

Castle Ehrenfels:


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

Castle Katz:


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

Castle Schönburg:









Photos are from flickr.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photos so far in this thread


----------



## Dr.Mabuse (Jun 6, 2009)

the pictures of the castles reminds me of a tale. Source: "Book Taunus-Sagenschatz"

There was once a nobellady of reifenberg








and a young knight of hattstein








who loved eachother very much. The knight joined the crusade and the parents of both decided to cleberate marriage after he returned from the holy land. 
At the Brundhildisstone on the feldberg, they said goodbye and the lady promised to look for him in spring, sommer and autum. Only in winter when it's cold above and snow covering the ground she won't. She wants to see him in the distance as soon as possible when he return.








They kissed and huged each other and the young knight rode away by horse into the great adventure.
Day by day she walked onto the Feldberg to the Brunhildisfelsen and looked for him. 








Nobody knew something from him. Crusaders, she aksed, who came back couldn't tell if he got captured or died. Year by Year and Day by Day, from spring to autum she walked onto the Brundhildisfelsen and looked forward him untill she got old and somone found her dead lying on the felsen.

Long time the people saw the impression of her shows. But nothing is forever and so the impression are gone today.

Interactive 360° panoramview from brundhildisfelsen
http://www.panorama-frankfurt.com/de-gr/feldberg-brunhildisfelsen-p002.htm

source: wikipedia, http://www.feldbergrennen.de/feldberg im taunus.htm and http://laufblog.wordpress.com/2009/...f-den-grosen-feldberg-309-km-–-teil-2-runter/


----------



## Embrace57 (Apr 30, 2009)

Matthias Offodile is antigerman.
Why go on about stuff that happened over 64 years ago?
Germans have had to hear about this for far too long.
Germany is tired of WWII and it´s total destruction of almost all cities,
events that led to the forced evacuation of millions and millions of 
germans (out of today´s western Poland which was part 
of eastern Germany back then) and the forced terror 
of DDR which divided Berlin and Germany.
The germans suffered a whole lot after, before and during WWII.
They have had to put up with so much in so many ways.
Every country have big problems today.
But Berlin and Germany have been without 
the wall for 20 years now and that is a 
truly great thing to be glad about.
My respect goes to all the germans!
You have a wonderful and beautiful country!
Don´t ever let anyone bring you down and tell you something different!
Ich liebe Berlin und Deutschland! :cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Burg Eltz:


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

Embrace57 said:


> Ich liebe Berlin und Deutschland! :cheers:


skål! :cheers:


----------



## Embrace57 (Apr 30, 2009)

JValjean said:


> skål! :cheers:


Prost! :cheers1:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Deutschland ist Wunderbar


----------



## Dr.Mabuse (Jun 6, 2009)

Castle Ardeck








http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/8743667.jpg








http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/15141727.jpg








http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/15216080.jpg








http://www.ardeck-burgfestspiele.de/holzheim_ardeck.htm








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...urg-Ardeck-Holzheim-JR-G6-3717-2009-08-04.jpg








http://www.fjls.de/1484.0.html


----------



## Mexicola (Jan 22, 2009)

I love Germany too and have been there many times.
These are photos I took this summer.

*Burghausen*









































































*Bamberg*


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

NICE PICTURESkay:


----------



## Dr.Mabuse (Jun 6, 2009)

Sababurg








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...baburg_südwest.jpg/800px-Sababurg_südwest.jpg

Bremer musicans








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/6d/Bremer_Musikanten.jpg

Ratcatcher of Hamelns








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...en.jpg/400px-Hameln_-_Rattenfängerbrunnen.jpg

Baxmann








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...800px-Hessisch_Oldendorf,_Baxmann-Brunnen.jpg

German Fairy Tales Road
http://deutsche-maerchenstrasse.com/en/fairy-tales-and-legends/index.html

Castle Frankenstein








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castle_Frankenstein#Johann_Conrad_Dippel


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Great fairy-talish stuff everyone! :applause:


Refill time!


*Dresden*









by Diane Sachse @ fotocommunity.de









by Dagmar E. @ fotocommunity.de









by Christel Kessler @ fotocommunity.de









by Mandy Petzold @ fotocommunity.de

Thanks Skyline_FFM!


----------



## barrak (Mar 25, 2008)

*Schloss Sanssouci*


----------



## Dr.Mabuse (Jun 6, 2009)

Great [email protected]

BRING BACK OLD ELBFLORENZ!


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

*Kallmünz / Eastern Bavaria*









http://lh4.ggpht.com/_40d28dFIyBo/SYSeI_7IW5I/AAAAAAAAFU8/xAnCIZH5xOA/Kallmuenz.jpg


----------



## Dr.Mabuse (Jun 6, 2009)

love it, great :cheers:


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

i never knew that fairy tales could come true 
im just lovin it...


----------

